# [Off] Choix hébergeur adresse mail principale (resolu)

## sebB

Suite à un différent avec mon fournisseur internet, j'ai résilié mon abonnement.

Bien que normalement, je devais garder ma messagerie, j'ai reçu un mail m'informant que celle-ci serait désactivé dans 2 mois.

Voilà donc que je me lance à la recherche d'un service mail indépendant de mon fai car c'est la 2eme fois que je change.

Et là je suis un peu largué par tous les choix.

Gmail/Yahoo, je souhaite éviter.

Mailoo/openmailbox, les inscriptions sont fermées (et vu les messages sur les forums, ca fait un peu amateur).

protonmail paraissait prometeur mais ne supporte pas l'imap et limité à 500M en gratuit

Si vous avez des avis/conseils, sachant que:

- Je cherche quelque chose de gratuit.

- Etant ma messagerie principale, je reçois mes relevés de compte, factures EDF...

Pour l'instant mon choix se porte vers gmx.

Vous utilisez quoi?Last edited by sebB on Wed Nov 30, 2016 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Vois https://www.fsf.org/resources/webmail-systems

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Vois https://www.fsf.org/resources/webmail-systems

 

Intéressant, merci pour ce pointeur.

----------

## k-root

attention a ne pas attirer l'attention sur soi en utilisant ces services , il n'y a rien de mieux pour ce faire ficher , idem pour pgp .. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Those with something to hide fall into two categories:
> 
>     Low-priority targets: For those who consider themselves low-priority targets, encryption is probably fine. What they have to hide isn't worth the government spending resources on.
> ...

 

----------

## sebB

J'étais déjà tombé sur cet article

Je ne sais pas du tout ce que valent ces boites mails que je qualifier d'exotiques même si ne n'est pas le bon terme.

Certains systèmes ne les considères-t-ils pas comme des spam?

Des projet comme openmailbox, mailoo... vont-ils tenir sur la durée?

Vous utilisez tous l'adresse mail de votre fournisseur ou êtes auto-hébergé?

Edit: je suis tombé sur vivaldi. Je fais quelques tests

----------

## xaviermiller

Vivaldi, c'est le fork d'Opera

----------

## sebB

Oui j'ai vu. De toute façon c'est considéré comme spam sur 2 boites mails

Je teste gmx mais j'ai peur d’être considéré comme spammeur par certains sites.

Malheureusement, en terme de choix gratuit, gmail n'a pas trop d'équivalent.

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu as un nom de domaine perso, envisage ton propre serveur mail  :Wink: 

De mon côté, je ne crois pas aux services "gratuits", c'est toujours louche

----------

## El_Goretto

L'auto-hébergement, ça me tente aussi énormément, mais cette horrible anecdote montre qu'il y a un certain risque quand cela concerne votre compte mail principal de récupération/contact technique, puisque le fournisseur DNS devient alors vital: pas dans du point de vue de la disponibilité de la plateforme, mais du possible vol/détournement du(des) comptes mail auto-hébergé(s) faisant alors effet domino.

Il y a toujours un SPOF quelque part, mais celui-là, on n'y pense pas forcément.

--

note: les comptes mails free ne sont pas liés à vie à l'abonnement de l'accès internet (reliquat des débuts de free), et à moins que cela ait changé dernièrement, même une fois l'accès internet résilié, les comptes mails continuent de vivre leur vie. C'est bon esprit je trouve. (NB: je ne suis pas chez eux en ce moment, et je n'y travaille pas, ce n'est pas de la pub déguisée  :Wink: ).

----------

## sebB

Ca ne m'étais même pas venu à l'esprit d'aller voir chez free (j'ai pourtant mon tel chez eux).

Je viens de demander un compte mail. Reste plus qu'a recevoir le courrier de confirmation.

Sfr aussi garanti le service mail à vie. A part que suite à ma résil, une erreur chez eux à fait que mon compte mail est programmé pour suppression.

Et vu que mon abonnement internet est supprimé, je n'existe plus chez eux en tant que client, donc aucun support possible (je ne suis pas un cas isolé).

L'auto-hebergement, ce n'est malheureusement pas possible pour moi.

EDIT:

Je viens de lire les CGU et on ne peut pas dire que l'espace de stockage soit énorme.

 *Quote:*   

> 3.2. Le courrier électronique
> 
> Avec chaque compte d'accès à Internet sera fourni une adresse de courrier électronique.
> 
> La boîte aux lettres aura une taille maximum de 20 Méga-octets. Chaque courrier envoyé ou reçu ne pourra dépasser la taille de 5 Méga-octets.
> ...

 

----------

## netfab

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Je viens de lire les CGU et on ne peut pas dire que l'espace de stockage soit énorme.
> ...

 

Tu parles de Free là ? C'est l'ancien webmail ?

Sur le nouveau webmail, sur une de mes boîtes :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quota : 2% (20.3 Mo sur 1 Go)
> 
> 

 

Et je ne suis pas client chez free, j'ai uniquement un (très) ancien accès libre.

----------

## sebB

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Tu parles de Free là ? C'est l'ancien webmail ?

 

Oui.

Donc inscription mercredi dernier, réception du courrier mardi, et activation de la messagerie.

Capacité de la boite mail: 250 Mo.

Migration sur zimbra en suivant (ca a pris 24h) puis activation des 10 Go.

Je me retrouve donc avec une boite mail free de 10 Go.   :Very Happy: 

Par contre pas de syncro possible avec le calendrier de thunderbird, ni de support de caldav

J'avais commencé à migrer sur gmx qui dispose des syncro de calendrier et d'agenda. Je pense que je vais rester sur celui-ci.

----------

## geekounet

Si c'est gratuit, c'est toi le produit. GMX collecte tes infos personelles et les partage avec ses clients et partenaires. https://www.gmx.co.uk/company/privacypolicy/

----------

## sebB

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Si c'est gratuit, c'est toi le produit.

 

Je connaissais pas.

J'ai vu, mais du côté des fournisseurs classiques (orange, sfr...) on retrouve un peu les mêmes choses concernant les données personnelles.

D"ailleurs je ne m'étais jamais posé la question.

Par contre je me suis heurté à la mauvaise réputation de gmx sur certains sites/organismes.

Impossible d'utiliser cette adresse.

J'ai basculé sur free avec leur webmail zimbra tout pourri   :Confused: 

Je ne pensais pas me poser autant de questions en changeant.

----------

## El_Goretto

T'es pas obligé d'utiliser le webmail non plus, hein, faudrait peut être se rappeler que c'est pas une interface web, à la base, un adresse mail  :Wink: 

J'aime bien ce côté "c'est gratuit, mais je râle quand même sur le service proposé"...  :Smile: 

----------

